

Internet Explorer 10: "fast" and "native" has gone to other browsers - AshleysBrain
http://www.scirra.com/blog/77/internet-explorer-10-fast-and-native-has-gone-to-other-browsers

======
read_wharf
Has anyone implemented a browser inside Internet Explorer? Download some
javascript file to "install" it, the javascript implements "good" javascript
and rendering on top of IE's "special" javascript and rendering.

